# new entry



## incompreso69 (6 Maggio 2007)

sono disperato.....
perchè mi è successo davvero quello che ho sempre temuto.Sono sposato da 12 anni (oggi ne ho 38), ho due bambini e forse avevo una moglie.
Da due anni siamo separati, perchè lei mi considerava un attentatore alla sua libertà, ed io la accusavo di frequentare molto insistentemente un suo amico anche sposato che, però, all'epoca faceva solo da confidente. Durante la separazione abbiamo continuato a vederci, a stare insieme, spesso dormivo a casa sua e facevamo anche sesso, come se nulla fosse accaduto.Anzi, per qualche verso i rapporti sono anche miglirati. Però, nei momenti in cui io facevo dei passi in avanti per ricominciare seriamente, lei chiedeva tempo, perchè si sentiva confusa e non voleva prendere decisioni affrettate. Stanco della situazione, ho chiuso i rapporti per 3 mesi e pensavo di chiedere la separazione. Improvvisamente, lei è riapparsa, ci siamo rifrequentati,ma non aveva ancora deciso. Io sono stato al gioco credendo di far bene a darle più tempo. Fino a quando mi ha prestato un suo cellulare dove ho scoperto(perchè non li aveva cancellati)che ha o ha avuto una relazione con il suo amico confidente. In questi giorni ne abbiamo parlato, lei mi ha chiesto di ricominciare, io le ho detto di si e le ho posto delle condizioni solo perchè sono ncora legato a lei e perchè vorrei rimettere in sesto la nostra famiglia.Lei, allora, mi ha chiesto qualche giorno di riflessione perchè crede che voglio limitare la sua libertà. Ora sto aspettando, il cuore mi dice di riprovarci (ma davvero sono a pezzi!), la testa mi dice che domani devo fissare l'appuntamento dall'avvocato. Non so che fare, anche perchè in questi anni sono rimasto da solo ad aspettare un amore che forse è già finito da un pezzo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2007)

*parere difficile*

Non so cosa dirti perché è evidente il tuo desiderio di riprovarci e credo che sia questa tua volonta l'elemento più importante.
Una volta separati di fatto, anche mantenendo rapporti "liberi", tua moglie non può essere tecnicamente considerata una traditrice e semplicemente ha avuto una storia.
Io non accetterei mai però la situazione che hai accettato tu e avrei voluto più chiarezza dal momento che lei si è dimostrata disponibile la prima volta dopo la separazione.
Di lei penso che volesse viversi la storia con l'altro di cui conosceva i limiti sin dall'inizio e che probabilmente ora si sta esaurendo.
Mi sorprende tanta ambiguità da parte di lei accettata da te.
Il tempo per riflettere lo dovresti chiedere tu! Se sei sempre dispnibile senza porre mai nessuna condizione lasci a lei la possibilità di fare quel che vuole di te senza considerazione dei tuoi sentimenti.


----------



## Iris (6 Maggio 2007)

*incompreso 69*

Forse non ti è chiaro, che avvocato o meno, incontri sessuali o meno (capita ai separati di fare sesso), la tua è già un ex moglie. Per come la vedo io, voi due siete già separati.
Dovreste ricostruire l'unione, ma per fare una cosa del genere, a mio parere sarebbe necessaria una quantità di amore e di comprensione reciproca, oltre che di decisione, che non mi pare abbiate. Non nella misura necessaria a risollevare un rapporto già quasi estinto.
Non si può ricostruire una famiglia ponendo condizioni: puoi essere mio marito a patto che non attenti alla mia libertà.
Credo che questo dovresti almeno chiarirlo.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Maggio 2007)

Incompreso nel senso che non hai compreso?

Scusa gioia, ma non credo che ci sia un modo morbido per dirtelo: la signora si fa e vuol continuare a farsi i cazzi suoi alla grande!!!

Ora, va bene essere innamorati, ma non puoi non vederla questa lampante verità!!!

Questa c'ha capra, cavoli, marito ubriaco e botte piena.

Questa ha fatto filotto, e non ti dico dove è finita la stecca.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avvocato.

Subito.


----------



## Old uragano (8 Maggio 2007)

Sinceramente credo tu sia un po' masochista. Vistasi scoperta ti ha lasciata intendere che ci sia una possibilità per non perderti. Ma credo che questa signora ami stare con un piede in più scarpe senza decidere mai... Non ti lascia andar via, ti tiene legata a sè usando anche l'arma della seduzione... Si è separata da te per sentirsi giustificata , perchè com'è stato detto, tecnicamente non ti sta tradendo. Così la sua coscienza è a posto! Ma non decide di stare nè con te, nè senza di te... troppo comodo... Credo tu possa meritare di più! O no?


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*.....*

Credo che il tuo caso sia una via di mezzo fra la definizione di Persa e quella di Lupa.
Voi dovreste separarvi davvero, la burletta dello stare divisi ma fare sesso ha permesso a tua moglie di farsi anche il suo confidente ed esaurire le vogliuzze latenti. 
Ora che ha provato la libertà, credo preferirà continuare così, anche se dice di volerci riprovare.
Non sò quanta voglia tu abbia di ricucire questo matrimonio, ma deve essere tanta, abbastanza da coprire la "non" voglia di tua moglie.
La ricostruzione di un matrimonio dovrebbe partire da nase più concrete che  un "fammici pensare" mentre si valuta se vale la pena di rinunciare agli "extra".
Sii prudente, le ricomposizioni possono essere ottime soluzioni, purchè lo sia davvero e non diventino un pretesto per temporeggiare e tenere in palla chi9 potrebbe rifarsi una vita!  (e parlo di te....)
Bruja


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (17 Maggio 2007)

mi sono visto allo specchio leggendo il tuo messaggio.

Io e la mia compagna stiamo ancora insieme, forse perchè IO.. non ho avuto il coraggio di parlare di separazione...
E quante altre affinità..38 anni ..rapporto di 12 anni... telefonini e messaggi..

Ti sono vicino.. anche se in questo momento un mio consiglio varrebbe come il due di cuori quando la briscola è fiori.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Posso suggerirti di scrivere e confrontarti con chi frequenta questa community.. 
Io ho trovato persone moooolto sensate....

ps
e ora mi diranno che sono un lecchino...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> mi sono visto allo specchio leggendo il tuo messaggio.
> 
> Io e la mia compagna stiamo ancora insieme, forse perchè IO.. non ho avuto il coraggio di parlare di separazione...
> E quante altre affinità..38 anni ..rapporto di 12 anni... telefonini e messaggi..
> ...


E figurati!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè?

Ce n'è per così di persone sensate qua dentro, altrochè!

Sopportano persino me, figurati un pò!


----------



## Old incompreso (22 Maggio 2007)

Grazie a tutti,
ma forse devo chiarire un aspetto importante della faccenda....
Non credo di essere stato un buon marito. L'ho amata tanto, questo è vero, e forse l'amo ancora ma, sono stato fallimentare.
Sono sempre stato poco presente, l'ho assillata di problemi e difficoltà, sia di lavoro che di convivenza. Credo di esser stato consapevole dei miei diritti, ma poco aperto ai miei doveri. Ho sbagliato e sicuramente l'ho capito molto tardi.
Oggi ho mille rimorsi e pentimenti. Sarebbe bastato pochissimo per vivere felici ma, credo per il contesto sociale e per la mia immaturità ho rovinato la relazione più importante della mia vita. Oggi la cerco, non nascondo più i miei sentimenti, ci siamo visti spesso ultimamente, la telefono sempre. Lei è comunque distante. Abbiamo deciso per la separazione consensuale, per chiudere definitivamente una parte della nostra vita. Parliamo di provare a ricominciare da zero, senza fretta, come si conviene all'inizio di un nuovo rapporto. Ma io non credo di farcela. In questi anni sono stato da solo, non riuscivo a iniziare qualcosa perchè in ogni donna cercavo qualcosa di lei. Avrò sbagliato ma trovo difficoltà a rimettermi in gioco. Ho capito quanto è importante l'amore soltanto quando mi ha fatto soffrire e non mi sono mai reso conto di aver avuto vicino una persona che, almeno all'inizio, mi ha amato davvero. Forse ci riproverò ma sento che lei non è più la stessa, esiste solo nel mio cuore. Non credevo di soffrire così a questa età, e non credevo di aver bisogno di così tanto amore per vivere. Grazie di nuovo a tutti.


----------



## Old incompreso (22 Maggio 2007)

Grazie a tutti,
ma forse devo chiarire un aspetto importante della faccenda....
Non credo di essere stato un buon marito. L'ho amata tanto, questo è vero, e forse l'amo ancora ma, sono stato fallimentare.
Sono sempre stato poco presente, l'ho assillata di problemi e difficoltà, sia di lavoro che di convivenza. Credo di esser stato consapevole dei miei diritti, ma poco aperto ai miei doveri. Ho sbagliato e sicuramente l'ho capito molto tardi.
Oggi ho mille rimorsi e pentimenti. Sarebbe bastato pochissimo per vivere felici ma, credo per il contesto sociale e per la mia immaturità ho rovinato la relazione più importante della mia vita. Oggi la cerco, non nascondo più i miei sentimenti, ci siamo visti spesso ultimamente, la telefono sempre. Lei è comunque distante. Abbiamo deciso per la separazione consensuale, per chiudere definitivamente una parte della nostra vita. Parliamo di provare a ricominciare da zero, senza fretta, come si conviene all'inizio di un nuovo rapporto. Ma io non credo di farcela. In questi anni sono stato da solo, non riuscivo a iniziare qualcosa perchè in ogni donna cercavo qualcosa di lei. Avrò sbagliato ma trovo difficoltà a rimettermi in gioco. Ho capito quanto è importante l'amore soltanto quando mi ha fatto soffrire e non mi sono mai reso conto di aver avuto vicino una persona che, almeno all'inizio, mi ha amato davvero. Forse ci riproverò ma sento che lei non è più la stessa, esiste solo nel mio cuore. Non credevo di soffrire così a questa età, e non credevo di aver bisogno di così tanto amore per vivere. Grazie di nuovo a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*incompreso*

Che tu non sia stato un marito modello è possibile, ma non credo che la tua storia sia molto diversa da quella di altri.... la verità è che solo quando perdiamo quello che diamo per scontato ci rendiamo conto di quanto fosse importante per la nostra sfera affettiva.
Tutte le attenzioni e le cure che potevi spargere nel corso degli anni oggi vorresti concentrarle su di lei per farle capire quanto ci tieni, ma lei ha ancora vivi i vuoti e le lacune e non funziona buttandoci dentro alla rinfusa la tua buona volontà di riparare.  E' un percorso lungo ed elaborato e, non sempre, va a buon fine, prova ne sia che quando lo ha ritenuto possibile si è "compoensata" per fatti suoi.
Lei è in un momento di analisi interiore e di reazione esteriore, ci vuole comunque pazienza, ma questo non avalla nè giustifica la sua "soluzione autonoma", specie se presentata come se fose lei ad avere ragione.  
Ora lei vede che sei alla sua mercè nonostante tutto e ne approfitta.... quindi essere affranto e darle l'impressione di essere manovrabile la rende solo più sicura del suo dominio. 
Per quanto tu abbia sbagliato c'era il dialogo, la ragione, il confronto, ha seclto un'altra strada, e questo va tenuto in conto e non può far dinta di nulla, ma la verità a mio parere è che lei non ha più interesse a te e tira avanti per suoi fini o disegni, quindi sarebbe meglio per te avere un atteggiamento fermo e dignitoso.  Se ci sono i presupposti per ricominciare bene, ma inutile che tu scodinzoli e ti asserva al suo giorstrare.
E' normale che si soffra se si perde qualcosa di caro, specie se non lo si è considerato per tempo, ma il problema è che credo che quella persona che ora ti manca, non sia più la stessa che tu speri di riavere..... rifletti, quella che tornerebbe a te è questa, esattamente come la vedi e la vivi. Credo che la tua nostalgia ora sia malriposta, devi confrontarti con il presente che non mi pare stia presentando una situazione rosea.....
Bruja 


 solo nel mio cuore. Non credevo di soffrire così a questa età, e non credevo di aver bisogno di così tanto amore per vivere. Grazie di nuovo a tutti.[/quote]


----------

